# Εκλογές 17ης Ιουνίου - Οι θέσεις των κομμάτων



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

Ένα διαδικτυακό εργαλείο από την Καθημερινή:

http://policymonitor.gr/


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2012)

Κάποιος θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να τους τα γεμίζει γιατί λείπουν βασικά πράγματα και λείπουν και λεπτομέρειες. Να κάτσω να σου κάνω σύγκριση, να σου πέσουν τα μαλλιά. Αλλά πόσο κακός να γίνει ο άνθρωπος με τους προχειρογράφους των προγραμμάτων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Είναι οφθαλμοφανέστατο ότι λείπουν όχι απλώς λεπτομέρειες, αλλά μεγάλες κατηγορίες, π.χ. δημόσια περιουσία/ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, ασφαλιστικό/συνταξιοδοτικό. Μάλλον έπρεπε να του κάνω test drive πριν το φέρω εδώ, αλλά μου άρεσε η ιδέα. Mea culpa.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάποιος θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να τους τα γεμίζει γιατί λείπουν βασικά πράγματα και λείπουν και λεπτομέρειες. Να κάτσω να σου κάνω σύγκριση, να σου πέσουν τα μαλλιά. Αλλά πόσο κακός να γίνει ο άνθρωπος με τους προχειρογράφους των προγραμμάτων;



Ακόμα και πλήρεις αν ήταν οι θέσεις των κομμάτων, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι θα ήταν 100% οι θέσεις των κομμάτων, εφόσον σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έχει παρατηρηθεί στελέχη του ίδιου κόμματος να διατυπώνουν εκ διαμέτρου διαφορετικές θέσεις, ούτε -φυσικά- ότι αυτές θα ήταν οι θέσεις που θα εφάρμοζαν την επομένη των εκλογών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Άσε που κάποιοι πολιτικοί δεν βάζουν πια πουθενά την υπογραφή τους. Τέρμα τα συμβόλαια με το λαό. :)


----------

